# Dogs and Dating



## LoboFloppyEars (Oct 15, 2016)

DISCLAIMER: I DID NOT GET MY DOG SOLELY TO PICK UP WOMEN. IT WAS ONE OF MULTIPLE REASONS I GOT ONE.

Okay I get the impression that most of you are married, but I wanna bring this discussion here.

Alright so while my dog has from time to time helped me land dates, it seems that sometimes he is more of a detterant. I wanna say that at least 75% of the women who see him are scared of him. The other 25% who aren't scared of him either love him, or they have a whiny little dog who just goes nuts and gives out fear barks at the sight of my dog.

Worth noting, I saw a list online that ranked German Shepherds as the best breed to attract women.

However, when a date is at my apartment my dog goes full retard. He starts jumping all over them and starts licking them in the face which is weird because Lobo is not much of a kisser. He jumps sometimes but he does it inconsistently. I've been single since I've had him, so he hasn't had a women in his presence commonly. So I don't know how much of this is on me.

I did come across someone with a German Shepherd puppy and he told me that his dog is just like this.

Some scents might be given off because he's not like this with every girl. The ones who are just friends he is relatively relaxed around them or indifferent.

So what are y'alls experiences with dogs and dating?


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Hah! Back when I was single, I owned a kennel and had five GSDs. All of them were wonderful dogs. Men always _said_they loved dogs. But when it came time to meet the crew, they all whined about dog hair. Off you go, then. I also love it when dogs jump up on me and give kisses, so mine are allowed to do that. Don't like it? Don't come over. No problem.

Then along came my now dh. He really seemed to enjoy the dogs. He played with them. Points for that. The next time he was over, he brought sweats and an old, tattered jacket to stash in my closet to wear when playing with the dogs.

Ding, ding, ding, ding!

We have a winner!

We spent many happy hours sitting on the picnic table drinking wine and watching the dogs run around. (I had acreage then). He's become an outstanding dog daddy. I knew with the sweats that this guy was a keeper--he's a problem solver.

The dogs adore him. He's always been a dog lover but had to learn that a relationship with a good German Shepherd is like no other.

I knew he was in when I told him someday, he would know the dogs well enough that I could describe a behavior and he'd be able to tell me which dog did it. Yep. True story. He was able to do that.


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

All I have to say is that my first dog picked my husband for me many many years ago. Dante(my old GSD RIP) HATED men, all men....I got him at about 6 months from a rescue so likely he was abused. When my hubby (then a friend of a friend) came along I didn't like him much...Dante took to him instantly and here we are. My point is the girl that falls in love with your dog and your dog with her... is a keeper.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

German Shepherd = Macho Dude  The seventy five not interested women are wimps and need a yap hound.Lets not go down the road of female pheromones....

Men who whine about dog hair are metrosexuals.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

I think that women who love and understand dogs (in a sense that just because GSDs are huge, doesn't mean they are dangerous) have a sort of motherly trait that I look for nowadays. Getting to that age where things like that are important.


----------



## LoboFloppyEars (Oct 15, 2016)

zetti said:


> Hah! Back when I was single, I owned a kennel and had five GSDs. All of them were wonderful dogs. Men always _said_they loved dogs. But when it came time to meet the crew, they all whined about dog hair. Off you go, then. I also love it when dogs jump up on me and give kisses, so mine are allowed to do that. Don't like it? Don't come over. No problem.
> 
> Then along came my now dh. He really seemed to enjoy the dogs. He played with them. Points for that. The next time he was over, he brought sweats and an old, tattered jacket to stash in my closet to wear when playing with the dogs.
> 
> ...


Dog hair? I know one of my friends isn't a fan of dog hair but is dog hair really a no no for men?


----------



## LoboFloppyEars (Oct 15, 2016)

Julian G said:


> I think that women who love and understand dogs (in a sense that just because GSDs are huge, doesn't mean they are dangerous) have a sort of motherly trait that I look for nowadays. Getting to that age where things like that are important.


I can understand this. A girl who's attracted to a working breed type of dog is definitely datable. Lot better than a girl who likes Chihuahuas and Yorkies because "OMG THEY R JUST SOOOOO CUUTE LIEK COME HEER AND LET MI LUV YUUU!" You know she's probably all about appearances and probably doesn't date men below 6 foot.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

TBH- an ill behaved dog of any breed is a deal breaker for me. Do they need to be obedience champions, no. Does the guy have to have control. Yes. 

As a single woman, I don't generally even look at a guy with a small dog. I assume(maybe wrongly) that's it's his wife/girlfriends dog. 

A guy with a well behaved large dog, of any breed. I will check out. May even talk to you. Something smooooth along the lines of "nice dog, where did you get him from?" And then usually I can weed out actual dog people from there. I am pretty good at weeding out bull. 

I will be honest. I am pretty breedist. So I would probably chose not to engage someone with a breed I don't like. Eeks. That sounds horrible. But I am more likely to engage someone with GSD/Mal/Rott/Lab/Mastiff than a guy with a Berner or a Greyhound.

All that said. As a woman with a GSD, I get approached A LOT. I guess guys don't expect a girl to have a GSD? Unfortunately for my single self, they usually come over with their SO and exclaim that THIS is the type of dog he wants. Lol.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

gsdsar said:


> TBH- an ill behaved dog of any breed is a deal breaker for me. Do they need to be obedience champions, no. Does the guy have to have control. Yes.


Yes. This. An ill behaved dog is suuuuuuuuch a turn off! I've ended dates when I went back to his place and was jumped on, or crotch sniffed or otherwise annoyed by his dog. 

Training a dog to a decent level of obedience requires many of the traits I require in a partner. A guy who can't get his dog to exhibit proper manners simply does not have the masculine traits I am looking for. Same goes for if he has a poor relationship with the dog. 

And, of course, I do my best to make sure my dog is not an annoyance, although, I did recently go on a date and the guy walked me to my door. Did you know that a 70lb german shepherd can balance on a window sill? I didn't. My date got the shepherd stare, and a few low growls at eye level. *sigh* Well... atleast the dog doesn't have the thumbs to use a shot gun.


----------



## LoboFloppyEars (Oct 15, 2016)

gsdsar said:


> TBH- an ill behaved dog of any breed is a deal breaker for me. Do they need to be obedience champions, no. Does the guy have to have control. Yes.
> 
> As a single woman, I don't generally even look at a guy with a small dog. I assume(maybe wrongly) that's it's his wife/girlfriends dog.
> 
> ...


You get approached because men love German Shepherds. Also because it's different that you have one. A lot of girls around here have a small sit on your lap breed, a white and black coated dog (I see this a lot) or a rescue medium sized mutt, so a girl with a GSD sticks out and it is also a favorite among many men.

I'll say though for me I really like a girl with a Golden Retriever. She immediately comes off as datable.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Dude put that dog in its crate when you bring home a date. No need to compete with your dog for kisses. Let her meet him then it's his bed time. Lol. 
I have been married for a long time but if I were single I would imagine it would be easy enough to meet a girl at a club, class, or any other dog function. It would actually be a lot easier having dogs to talk about. I always hated small talk always seemed so fake. But if both were dog passionate well heck that's the first three dates worth of conversation. Just be leery of the crazies. They hide crazy until they get you where they want you. Don't miss that one bit.


----------



## LoboFloppyEars (Oct 15, 2016)

cdwoodcox said:


> Dude put that dog in its crate when you bring home a date. No need to compete with your dog for kisses. Let her meet him then it's his bed time. Lol.
> I have been married for a long time but if I were single I would imagine it would be easy enough to meet a girl at a club, class, or any other dog function. It would actually be a lot easier having dogs to talk about. I always hated small talk always seemed so fake. But if both were dog passionate well heck that's the first three dates worth of conversation. Just be leery of the crazies. They hide crazy until they get you where they want you. Don't miss that one bit.


I don't have a crate lol.

I see this being brought up by ladies of this forum of dogs being unruly in their presence. And I have this problem. Thing is, how much of this is our dogs' fault? My dog isn't around women a lot, the only girl he sees daily is my roommate's girlfriend and they both don't like each other (dog's been aggressive towards her before).

So somehow it seems my dog detects some odors that says "I NEED TO JUMP ALL OVER THIS GIRL AND LICK HER" and I have honestly no idea how to control this. I've been single since I've had him.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

LoboFloppyEars said:


> cdwoodcox said:
> 
> 
> > Dude put that dog in its crate when you bring home a date. No need to compete with your dog for kisses. Let her meet him then it's his bed time. Lol.
> ...


Put a leash on him and make him behave.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

My son took one of my phalenes (drop-eared papillon) home with him. He was unidated by girls. The girls loved seeing Hjo and would crowd around them. Another friends son took one of her Papillons. Same thing, he even asked if he could have another, saying it might attract twice the number of girls. She said no. 


The girls had no fear of going up to the guy with the small cute dog. He had more trouble trying to get from one place to another without being stopped when Hjo was with him.


----------



## LoboFloppyEars (Oct 15, 2016)

gsdsar said:


> Put a leash on him and make him behave.


Not exactly sure if that would work. Every time I grab the leash he gets excited.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

LoboFloppyEars said:


> I don't have a crate lol.
> 
> I see this being brought up by ladies of this forum of dogs being unruly in their presence. And I have this problem. Thing is, how much of this is our dogs' fault? My dog isn't around women a lot, the only girl he sees daily is my roommate's girlfriend and they both don't like each other (dog's been aggressive towards her before).
> 
> So somehow it seems my dog detects some odors that says "I NEED TO JUMP ALL OVER THIS GIRL AND LICK HER" and I have honestly no idea how to control this. I've been single since I've had him.


NONE of this is the dog's fault. It is all 100% ON YOU.

No. Just no. Human women do NOT give off some special pheromone that makes dogs go all cray cray and misbehave. 

I am a woman. My dog does not jump on me. He does not jump on my girlfriends. He does not jump on my sister. He does not jump on my elderly neighbor. He does not jump on the random ladies he meets out in public

You NEED TO GET THIS UNDER CONTROL! He has been aggressive towards people? And you are allowing him access to new people (your dates) in a way where he is so completely out of control he is jumping all over them?

Not a good situation. 

You have a very nice, absolutely gorgeous shepherd mix, but that's not going to do you any good if you keep letting act like a nut case.

I highly suggest you find a good trainer, or at the very least pick up some good training books.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Here ya go


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

voodoolamb said:


> go all cray cray


Nothing, except that part made me laugh.


----------



## LoboFloppyEars (Oct 15, 2016)

voodoolamb said:


> NONE of this is the dog's fault. It is all 100% ON YOU.
> 
> No. Just no. Human women do NOT give off some special pheromone that makes dogs go all cray cray and misbehave.
> 
> ...


Getting roasted right here, tryna think here.

Dog former stray blah blah blah. History unknown blah blah blah blah. Not around people a lot.

As I said he's normal around people outside and women outside and those who are just friends that show up every now and then. Problem is, when a date shows up is when he isn't normal. Me and my three roommates are introverted extroverts. We don't have people over constantly. He's a known attention ***** and a social dog, and when my roommate sat him once, he said that he was going crazy and jumping on everyone when his buddies from out of town.

Again, we don't normally have people over. That's why I say I don't know how much of it is my fault. Don't have the money right now for a trainer.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I'don't trust a guy with a shepherd way before i'dont trust a guy with a little dog. But wait, when I met my husband I had a shepherd and he had a Pomeranian. hmm. Well, my shepherd approved of my now husband, so I decided he deserved a shot.

Yeah I gotta agree with voodoo lamb, if the dog has been aggressive towards your roomate's girlfriend then it's time to get your training to the point where putting on a leash helps matters and gives you a line of communication with your dog 

What did the dog do to the roomate's girlfriend?

My dogs are always on a leash when someone first walks in because they do big shepherd barks, which I want them to, but I also don't want to frighten innocent people. So dogs go on a leash. if the person is a guest who is going to stay and sit down I tell the dogs thank you, be quiet now. Then I ask is it OK for the dogs to come say hi. If person says yes I release them to greet after which they generally stay loose unless the younger one occasionally gets a little too nosy with people....among other things he is sometimes into crotches so of course I won't stand idly by while he molests my house guests.

But they obey voice commands to back off from someone, go lau down away from someone, ect and I tell them what I want them to do. my father is allergic so I won't let them get on the couch with him. Some people like for the dog to sit by them and get petted.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

that should have said I'd trust a guy with a shepherd before i'd trust a guy with a small dog.

And in my husband's case the Pom belonged to his late wife...so he is forgiven he didn't go out and get it himself lol.


----------



## LoboFloppyEars (Oct 15, 2016)

He didn't necessarily do anything to my roommates girlfriend. What happened is I was hanging out in my room and there was a hectic situation going on. Doggy started barking real hard out of nowhere, and I hear running and the door slamming back and forth and hear stomping sounds. I open my room door and Lobo storms out to see what's happening and my roommate's girlfriend shows up and he blocks her path, barks harshily, and his tail is aggressively wagging to the left.

Both my roommate and his girlfriend have given my dog stares that he doesn't like and he's reacted aggressively with that.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Maybe leash him when it's just you and him so if he gets all cray cray (lol) he will be easier to calm down. Then leave him leashed. When I first took Rosko to a trainer she told me to leash him while we eat. Make him go into a down and step on his leash so he couldn't move around begging for food. Now it's just natural for him. I sit at the table he's beside me in a down.
Maybe work on this while your sitting on the couch watching TV or typing here. Even with a date. Tell her that she would be a great help if she's willing to come in and sit on the couch real close like to you. If she's a dog lover she may just go for it. If not go ahead and step on his leash and tell us how you blew it by creeping her out going too fast.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

LoboFloppyEars said:


> Getting roasted right here, tryna think here.
> 
> Dog former stray blah blah blah. History unknown blah blah blah blah. Not around people a lot.
> 
> ...


I'm not trying to roast you to be mean, just impart the seriousness of the situation. 

A simple fact of life is that untrained, out of control dogs hurt people or get hurt themselves. 

You keep saying that you don't know how much of this is your fault, that he was a stray and has an unknown history and blah blah blah. But here's the thing. It's not like you picked this dog up last week. You've had him since October. We are on month 4. Most basic obedience classes are 6 - 8 week affairs. You are responsible for his behavior now. It is completely up to you to make sure he isn't a butt head. 

And that is done through a combination of training and management.

Honestly, at this point even a $100 petsmart or petco class is better than nothing. You may also want to check with the rescues and shelters in your area. Some know trainers who volunteer their time for free training classes or consultations.

And this... This is not good 



> He didn't necessarily do anything to my roommates girlfriend. What happened is I was hanging out in my room and there was a hectic situation going on. Doggy started barking real hard out of nowhere, and I hear running and the door slamming back and forth and hear stomping sounds. I open my room door and Lobo storms out to see what's happening and my roommate's girlfriend shows up and he blocks her path, barks harshily, and his tail is aggressively wagging to the left.
> 
> Both my roommate and his girlfriend have given my dog stares that he doesn't like and he's reacted aggressively with that.


Plus all that stuff you've posted before...You have been setting this dog up to fail time and time again. I know you love him and aren't doing it on purpose but you are well on your way to create some very very serious behavior problems.

You may very well be in a trainer now or stitches, medical bills, and court settlements later situation.


----------



## LoboFloppyEars (Oct 15, 2016)

cdwoodcox said:


> Maybe leash him when it's just you and him so if he gets all cray cray (lol) he will be easier to calm down. Then leave him leashed. When I first took Rosko to a trainer she told me to leash him while we eat. Make him go into a down and step on his leash so he couldn't move around begging for food. Now it's just natural for him. I sit at the table he's beside me in a down.
> Maybe work on this while your sitting on the couch watching TV or typing here. Even with a date. Tell her that she would be a great help if she's willing to come in and sit on the couch real close like to you. If she's a dog lover she may just go for it. If not go ahead and step on his leash and tell us how you blew it by creeping her out going too fast.


Hmmm that could work.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Only date women who own a large breed dog. She's already used to a big hairy creature who snores, hogs the covers, sheds on the pillow, and farts in bed. A man should be no problem.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

LoboFloppyEars said:


> Getting roasted right here, tryna think here.
> 
> Dog former stray blah blah blah. History unknown blah blah blah blah. Not around people a lot.
> 
> ...


I would suggest no more dates to your house until you have trained your dog. If it's aggressive to one of your roommate's girlfriends and jumping all over other dates and you continue as you are, you might find yourself in a lawsuit and kicked out of your apartment after your dog hurts someone.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

_Dog former stray blah blah blah. History unknown blah blah blah blah. Not around people a lot._

And I can tell you in a court of law that any excuses you give won't be accepted. They'll ask if you trained the dog....


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Nothing wrong with making him stay there for 1/2 hour starting out. Then build longer off that. I give my dogs freedom in my house they can sit on furniture do as they please as long as they're calm. If the doorbell rings they all bark and run to the door. Once I let whoever in they're calm. But, I also give them the same courtesy. It's hard to exprect a dog to remain calm if he's surrounded by chaotic people. He'll feed off the chaos. Work on keeping everything calm. Work on the down and give him plenty of outside excercise. And train train train. Watch stonnie Dennis and Michael Ellis on YouTube. That's another chance to work on the dog staying. It isn't that hard just learn and be consistent.


----------



## LoboFloppyEars (Oct 15, 2016)

Voodoolamb I know you mean no harm. A big reason I hesitate with trainers aside from my ego getting in the way is because I have money problems right now (broken down car requiring expensive fix being one). Aside from that idk if an all positive training (like Petco) would work on my dog. I haven't seen the video you posted since I'm at the gym right now, but I've seen one of his videos before and one of his methods (how to teach your dog to drop it) was ineffective with my pup. I do mostly train with positive training and it works sometimes.

Correction though lol, I've had him since March of last year. Since then I've been able to make his mounting (both towards me and dogs) go away, made him stop barking when not getting what he wanted which made training easier, slowed down his resource guarding, and been able to slow down his drive for dominance. Also he's been more attentive with me. But I've also been struggling with his leash reactivity, off leash reliability, small animal aggression, and inappropriate overenthisiasm. Yes a trainer is needed but right now is not the time.


----------



## LoboFloppyEars (Oct 15, 2016)

The aggression I refer to is very uncommon, he has never bitten or nipped but trust me when I say this I am listening to y'all.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Financial trouble, Perhaps..... not the best time to be dating then either?

Don't have a crate, get a crate!
Gets excited when he sees the leash, desensitize him to it and leave it on as a drag line...by the time company comes over its already on.

Get a baby gate, put him in your room....

Are you looking for solutions? Validation? I'm not sure, but I know that even as a dog person, a wild unruly dog is an absolute turn off.

My dogs tend to know the difference between my company types and it's basically because of the difference in my interactions with them. Keystone is totally that child that pushes between their hugging parents if you let him. For all company, they start off behind a baby gate.... when they settle the gate can be opened but they are put in a place unless / until invited over....but still, the expectation is to be calm and appropriate.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Ok. When I met my husband I believe I had 12 dogs of various sizes, ages and breeds. 
Fast forward about 16 years and he leaves because he cant deal with a crazy bitch. Dont know if he was talking about me or one of the dogs. Lol.
Anyway yes train your dog. Because you should. But as a woman if she cant deal with your dog maybe you need to keep looking and might I suggest that a walk in the park would be a great idea for a date. Much better then sharing space with roomies and drama.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

LoboFloppyEars said:


> Dog hair? I know one of my friends isn't a fan of dog hair but is dog hair really a no no for men?



For wimpy men, it is. For Real Men, it isn't.

ROFL at the macho dude post. Dh is masculine and likes guy stuff, but I wouldn't call him 'macho'.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm not sure you have to go on lockdown but yeah crate, baby gate, put away in another room or leash until he settles down will all help until he learns to get over excited when company comes over and when you have worked on your obedience with him with any aggression issues he is having. Max still gets excited when people he knows very well- come over. Sometines, he will jump and sneak a kiss if he gets ignored so then I will have to leash him until he settles. He wants to also be in the middle in all hugs. I give him his ball it seems to help him curb his urge to jump. Max is like a mood rock so if there is excitement when people come in so is he. Luna is 5 months old she say hi but then go lay down.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I would think a small dog will be a chick magnet. To me it shows the guy is confident and doesn't need props! We have a chihuahua he has the heart of a lion- lol!


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

gsdsar said:


> TBH- an ill behaved dog of any breed is a deal breaker for me. Do they need to be obedience champions, no. Does the guy have to have control. Yes.
> 
> As a single woman, I don't generally even look at a guy with a small dog. I assume(maybe wrongly) that's it's his wife/girlfriends dog.
> 
> ...


I've found this to be true. So, so true. I'm like a unicorn because I have a GSD with me. Men love it. I'm married, so I don't really care other than to find it annoying when they give me a compliment at the expense of their SO standing right there. But apparently it's really rare and cool to see a woman with a GSD.

I wouldn't look at a guy with a small dog, either. It might be his SO's dog, or worse, it might be his dog. I don't want a small dog. I don't want to have to pretend to think it's super cute or that I don't like my dog eight times more than his yip thing.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Watery-tart-lol! It sounds like it will be the guy with the small dog' s loss. Lol! Seriously though I don't live in the city and can imagine there are lots of single people who love animals will own little dogs. Although if you see a guy holding a small dog with a fancy sparkly collar on or in a carrier or wearing a dog sweater yeah he is most likely taken lol!


----------



## lonecat (Nov 2, 2016)

I think my dog does not affect dating until it comes to me and my partner wanting some privacy. Being single and living alone means my dog generally sleeps on my bed and she hates it when she is forced outside of the room while partner and I are having a party and eating chicken wings together inside. And of course she lets me know by barking and whining. I rarely have guests over so this behaviour is hard to train (she is trained to sleep outside the room if needed, but she can't stand it when guests are over and she is not invited!). But anyway, the frustrated look on partner's face is fun to watch so I am all good lol.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Taking on the responsibility for another living creature, particularly one that requires and needs training, boundaries (as you are seeing), and has fairly pricy upkeep to get dates is just ... bizarre to me.

I get dogs because I like dogs. They are way too much work to think you can use them like a magic wand, particularly larger dogs. Now, having a dog, I could see signing up for classes, joining dog walk groups, or volunteering at your local training club as a way to meet like-minded people. (not something I would do, but I could see it).

Train your dog. Don't be lazy.


----------



## LoboFloppyEars (Oct 15, 2016)

lonecat said:


> I think my dog does not affect dating until it comes to me and my partner wanting some privacy. Being single and living alone means my dog generally sleeps on my bed and she hates it when she is forced outside of the room while partner and I are having a party and eating chicken wings together inside. And of course she lets me know by barking and whining. I rarely have guests over so this behaviour is hard to train (she is trained to sleep outside the room if needed, but she can't stand it when guests are over and she is not invited!). But anyway, the frustrated look on partner's face is fun to watch so I am all good lol.


Sounds like you and I have the same problems lol.

And on the Whippet comment a while back that sounds like insecurity tbh.


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

Awww come on guys, it's easy to find someone that likes your well trained dog, but the girl/guy who sticks around when you have a big hyper dog that jumps and slobbers all over her/his face is definitely THE ONE. Give the guy a break


----------



## dan&diesel (Jan 25, 2017)

Galathiel said:


> Taking on the responsibility for another living creature, particularly one that requires and needs training, boundaries (as you are seeing), and has fairly pricy upkeep to get dates is just ... bizarre to me.
> 
> I get dogs because I like dogs. They are way too much work to think you can use them like a magic wand, particularly larger dogs. Now, having a dog, I could see signing up for classes, joining dog walk groups, or volunteering at your local training club as a way to meet like-minded people. (not something I would do, but I could see it).
> 
> Train your dog. Don't be lazy.


I get dogs because I like dogs too. But hey, as a single guy, I think it's great if my slobbering fur ball helps me score a date. >


----------



## Spetzio (Oct 8, 2015)

As a single mid-20 something woman, I certainly didn't get my pup as a dating tool.  In fact, getting him is what has made me recently single, as the boy was very strongly against large dogs, and really just dogs in general - he was a cat person. 

A guy who loves dogs is a must and there are certain breeds (because of my experiences with them while in grooming) that are a definite 'no.' But in general, if you have a dog and love him/her as much as I love mine, or if you love mine, we're probably going to get along and have a good time.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

lonecat said:


> I think my dog does not affect dating until it comes to me and my partner wanting some privacy. Being single and living alone means my dog generally sleeps on my bed and she hates it when she is forced outside of the room while partner and I are having a party and eating chicken wings together inside. And of course she lets me know by barking and whining. I rarely have guests over so this behaviour is hard to train (she is trained to sleep outside the room if needed, but she can't stand it when guests are over and she is not invited!). But anyway, the frustrated look on partner's face is fun to watch so I am all good lol.


Crate.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Jenny720 said:


> Watery-tart-lol! It sounds like it will be the guy with the small dog' s loss. Lol! Seriously though I don't live in the city and can imagine there are lots of single people who love animals will own little dogs. Although if you see a guy holding a small dog with a fancy sparkly collar on or in a carrier or wearing a dog sweater yeah he is most likely taken lol!


There are some very cool small dogs out there. Boston Terrier comes immediately to mind.


----------



## SnowShepherdJ (Feb 6, 2017)

From my limited experiences with dog parks, it seems there are lots of picking up going on involving dogs lol. Having a dog there is definitely a plus for dating imo.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

zetti said:


> Jenny720 said:
> 
> 
> > Watery-tart-lol! It sounds like it will be the guy with the small dog' s loss. Lol! Seriously though I don't live in the city and can imagine there are lots of single people who love animals will own little dogs. Although if you see a guy holding a small dog with a fancy sparkly collar on or in a carrier or wearing a dog sweater yeah he is most likely taken lol!
> ...


Of course there are very cool small dogs. They all can be cool! All that matters is the eye of the beholder!!! Once a dog grabs your heart it doesn't matter what package they come in-that to me is the coolest!


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Cat person=game over.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

zetti said:


> Jenny720 said:
> 
> 
> > Watery-tart-lol! It sounds like it will be the guy with the small dog' s loss. Lol! Seriously though I don't live in the city and can imagine there are lots of single people who love animals will own little dogs. Although if you see a guy holding a small dog with a fancy sparkly collar on or in a carrier or wearing a dog sweater yeah he is most likely taken lol!
> ...


Sure. (Although I'll beg to differ on the Boston Terrier, personal preference.) But just because some small dogs are cool doesn't mean I want to own one or live with one. I like them big, what can I say.

Jenny - I do live in the city and there are a surprising number of large dogs.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Watery tart - big and little dogs I'm sure the like.
I'm not single but to me what would be important is who owns the dog not what they own. Lions and tigers - I'm out though- lol!


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

Just to keep this thread fun here is what I mean about a keeper, my hubby with my old dog about 15 years ago...Dante(the dog not the hubby) used to jump up on the couch and lick his face so Wade (the hubby) totally embraced it and even sometimes returned the favour (j/k)


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

MishkasMom said:


> Just to keep this thread fun here is what I mean about a keeper, my hubby with my old dog about 15 years ago...Dante(the dog not the hubby) used to jump up on the couch and lick his face so Wade (the hubby) totally embraced it and even sometimes returned the favour (j/k)


True love!


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Personally for me a person that doesn't like dogs OR cats can hit the road. I like and will always have at least one of each. If a small dog brings down your testosterone, then maybe you didn't have enough to begin with.

By the way, having a slobbery dog that is poorly trained isn't a chick magnet.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

I had a small dog when I was dating my now-husband. I was renting and busy with work and as a graduate student. I am a big-dog person, but I knew I didn't have the time to train and exercise a GSD, and it just doesn't feel like home without a dog, so I got a papillon. They are supposed to be like big dogs in small bodies. (Mine was not. At All. But that's a different story). My GSD at the time (that I raised and trained) lived with my parents. He was about 8 years old when I left home and I did not want to uproot him.
My husband was a cat-person when we met and was somewhat uncomfortable, even nervous, around dogs. He later admitted that he was very nervous when I took him home to meet my parents and my GSD. He didn't know how to act around the GSD and didn't want to look like he was afraid. But the GSD loved him, came and put his big ole head in his lap when we were sitting on the couch. And that particular dog didn't automatically like everyone either; he could be a bit particular about who he befriended. In my case, I guess my GSD was not a turn-on! 

Anyway, now we have two shepherds. My husband calls himself a GSD-guy and says no more cats. haha. I converted him. It would never have occurred to me to get a dog for dating. Maybe that's why I was single until 27 (lol).


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

LoboFloppyEars said:


> However, when a date is at my apartment my dog goes full retard. He starts jumping all over them and starts licking them in the face which is weird because Lobo is not much of a kisser. He jumps sometimes but he does it inconsistently. I've been single since I've had him, so he hasn't had a women in his presence commonly. So I don't know how much of this is on me.


A good GSD can read its owner's mind :grin2:


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

My neighbor's husband walks a cute, little fluffy active dog that looks very sweet but is a tiger hidden in a little dog body. Just because most of us own German Shepherds doesn't mean we should be criticizing people who don't. I am going to bow out now and go read threads that matter.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Just as much as folks who don't train their dogs at all, I find those who are over bearing, structure only types equally annoying. Not hard to let the dogs be a dogs sometimes.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

*I just removed a lot of inappropriate posts that didn't belong on this board. Let's please leave our narrow minds and bigoted thoughts to ourselves. 

Thank you, 

ADMIN*


----------



## LoboFloppyEars (Oct 15, 2016)

wolfy dog said:


> A good GSD can read its owner's mind :grin2:


Hmmm... this has me thinking now. I said in a previous post that it might be the woman who is producing smells. Now I'm thinking it might be me. My dog and I are bonded pretty well so he knows my intentions quite well. Or maybe I just suck at training lol and have a big ego.


----------



## LoboFloppyEars (Oct 15, 2016)

sebrench said:


> I had a small dog when I was dating my now-husband. I was renting and busy with work and as a graduate student. I am a big-dog person, but I knew I didn't have the time to train and exercise a GSD, and it just doesn't feel like home without a dog, so I got a papillon. They are supposed to be like big dogs in small bodies. (Mine was not. At All. But that's a different story). My GSD at the time (that I raised and trained) lived with my parents. He was about 8 years old when I left home and I did not want to uproot him.
> My husband was a cat-person when we met and was somewhat uncomfortable, even nervous, around dogs. He later admitted that he was very nervous when I took him home to meet my parents and my GSD. He didn't know how to act around the GSD and didn't want to look like he was afraid. But the GSD loved him, came and put his big ole head in his lap when we were sitting on the couch. And that particular dog didn't automatically like everyone either; he could be a bit particular about who he befriended. In my case, I guess my GSD was not a turn-on!
> 
> Anyway, now we have two shepherds. My husband calls himself a GSD-guy and says no more cats. haha. I converted him. It would never have occurred to me to get a dog for dating. Maybe that's why I was single until 27 (lol).


Haha funnyish. I used to be a cat person myself. Most of the dogs I met were back then where either mean, and/or poorly trained. My uncle's overly possesive Beagle Mix was the poster boy for terribly behaved dogs. And GSDs were one breed I was terriefied with. Reasons being due to playing Call of Duty 4, were the enemies sent dogs that would rip out your throat and they were German Shepherds. And aside from that my uncle's Beagle Mix was terrifying to me already as it was lol.

Then I met my friend's 60 pound Dark Sable German Shepherd. Initially she terrified me, but I ended up falling in love with the dog and the breed. And while I still like cats, I'm a dog person.


----------



## Thanos Stadium (Jan 24, 2017)

Never in a million years would I have expected having a GSD would deter the owner from getting with the opposite sex. I would never have thought anyone that has a GSD wouldn't have a problem with the ladies. Does Lobo act up when guys are over at the house? If not it may be a need for attention that he wants, whether its from you or a girl you're with. Good luck! I will keep updated to see how you solve this problem.


----------



## LoboFloppyEars (Oct 15, 2016)

Thanos Stadium said:


> Never in a million years would I have expected having a GSD would deter the owner from getting with the opposite sex. I would never have thought anyone that has a GSD wouldn't have a problem with the ladies. Does Lobo act up when guys are over at the house? If not it may be a need for attention that he wants, whether its from you or a girl you're with. Good luck! I will keep updated to see how you solve this problem.


GSD is a breed that due to its reputation of being a police dog is often feared by the general public. No he's relatively normal, I mean he craves attention but we don't normally have people over.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

My husband loves our chihuahua doesn't give a crap if he is wearing a coat to keep him warm. He loves that little guy -lol! He likes cats bunnies and birds to! I have a soft spot for tough guys who likes even the smallest of animals! Confidence is on the top of my list.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

German shepherds can be a pain in the butt they are extremely connected to their people and sometimes need to be put away. A good bone will keep him busy. You never know you might meet a dog trainer- lol!


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Nurse Bishop said:


> Cat person=game over.


Agreed.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Jenny720 said:


> My husband loves our chihuahua doesn't give a crap if he is wearing a coat to keep him warm. He loves that little guy -lol! He likes cats bunnies and birds to! I have a soft spot for tough guys who likes even the smallest of animals! Confidence is on the top of my list.


I love a man secure in his masculinity. Dh had a Schnauzer for many years before we met and tolerated, correction, took care of his ex's Chi.

He also sobs his heart out when we have to put dog down.

Whippet in silly outfit? Yeah, he'd go there. A little whimsy doesn't hurt.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

zetti said:


> Jenny720 said:
> 
> 
> > My husband loves our chihuahua doesn't give a crap if he is wearing a coat to keep him warm. He loves that little guy -lol! He likes cats bunnies and birds to! I have a soft spot for tough guys who likes even the smallest of animals! Confidence is on the top of my list.
> ...


Amen!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Did anyone say that maybe a dog has nothing to do with why someone decides to date someone else?


----------



## ThroughYska'sEyes (Mar 9, 2016)

This makes me laugh, as a women still in college and actively looking to date, one of the biggest things for me is for my dog to like the guy I'm dating. My ex and I initially got her together and then I took her when we split up since I was the one paying for and training her, so he's one of the only men she likes. 
I always warn the men I date that she probably won't like them, and they always get all big stuff and tell me that they've never met a dog that didnt like them. And then low and behold she shows them pretty quick her distaste.
One of my key things in dating is how a guy reacts to her, shes still young and in training so theres small behavioural stuff I'm constantly working on, and i know she can be a nuisance, but lord I always know who's going to work out and who isn't by how the interact with her. I love when a guy says he loves dogs and then acts scared or annoyed of her when she wants to be with us if we're cuddling. 
In all honesty my dog comes before any guy and i'd rather him sleep on the floor if he's going to push her off the bed. I mean it is her home after all. 
My dog and I are definitely a packaged deal.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

My now-husband gravitated to and greeted my dog before he saw me. So that was an instant connection. It is now 36 years later and still going strong and we have never been without dogs.


----------



## John C. (Mar 6, 2013)

Haven't read through every post, but it sounds like GSD's are more a guy magnet for girls than the other way around. Although I'm a guy and have been married for 33 years, that's been my experience as well. When I'm with my GSD over the years I've probably had half a dozen women come up to me and say "My husband/boyfriend really wants a GSD". Never had a guy come up to me and say "My girlfriend/wife would love to get a GSD".

Honestly, if you are looking to meet women any time a friend/acquaintance/neighbor gets a puppy ask if you can borrow it for a couple of hours. Now that's a chick magnet.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Our local college has several male students who own toy breeds. Guess why? They call them 'chick magnets' (inside info from my kids).


----------



## LoboFloppyEars (Oct 15, 2016)

Hey y'all here to give an update.

So I was recently attended a hangout were drinking and lots of people were involved. Brought Lobo and he was surprisingly very stable. Even with the girls he was very friendly and well behaved. He was suspicious of one person (wasn't aggressive though) but he was a delight and everyone loved him. Also helped that everyone was petting him and loved dogs in the group.

I still don't know why he was having those jumpy and constantly licking those dates as previously discussed. I mentioned previously that when my rommate watched him and his buddies came over he was jumping all over them. That could be attributed to one of two things. 1. Not exercised enough. 2. Alpha (me) wasn't present.

Also Lobo says hi!


----------



## ColemanStr (Mar 12, 2020)

LoboFloppyEars said:


> DISCLAIMER: I DID NOT GET MY DOG SOLELY TO PICK UP WOMEN. IT WAS ONE OF MULTIPLE REASONS I GOT ONE.
> 
> Okay I get the impression that most of you are married, but I wanna bring this discussion here.
> 
> ...


Haha .. this is so weird but so true. I have a dog for 2 years, actually with a spoiled dog. He lives with me and my family, and I could never go out when my parents weren’t home because he was going crazy all the time. He popped everything around the house, and the biggest problem he never let me date normally. Every time I had a girl other he just set all the time near her, annoying her. I dated a girl for half of the year and we broke up because of my dog (( I was so unhappy and sad but I began to go to therapy and reading blogs online. I found a site with good info and tips on breakupangels.com and it really helped me get other my breakup.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

The original poster is no longer here. This is a 3 year old thread.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

LuvShepherds said:


> The original poster is no longer here. This is a 3 year old thread.


Actually, the vast majority of the posters on the first few pages are no longer here, not the first time I've noticed this....we need to be a far far friendlier site or something


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

WNGD said:


> Actually, the vast majority of the posters on the first few pages are no longer here, not the first time I've noticed this....we need to be a far far friendlier site or something


That’s not why people leave. The OP gave up his dog. People move on. Often they come here with a problem, stay for a while then don’t need more help.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

On the subject of special guests, I usually put my dogs up when they come over. That’s unless they want to meet or play with them. The dogs like to keep to close of an eye on things. They’re usually super friendly with women so aggression isn’t typically an issue. I wouldn’t date anyone who didn’t like dogs, and it would be a death sentence to that relationship if they didn’t like mine.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

LuvShepherds said:


> That’s not why people leave. The OP gave up his dog. People move on. Often they come here with a problem, stay for a while then don’t need more help.


Sorry, people leave for all kinds of reasons sure, but that doesn't explain the sheer number of them that go in short order. 

I'm on motorcycle sites and specialty car sites where the object of commonality could often be sold or fall out of interest every few years. That's not so much the issue here where you presume most people keep their dogs for 10+ years. And most people on those sites are don't get criticized for how they drive or customize their motorcycles/cars....

Not a big deal and no reason for anyone to get defensive (not directed at you) but stuff gets taken out of context and intent misinterpreted all the time here. Usually from people who aren't veterans to the site, that's all I'm saying. Saying "that's not why people leave" is broad-brush dismissive.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

At risk of going on/off topic, this thread made me chuckle thinking of Teagan. I had a good male friend (who liked me, I was on the fence), but he was TERRIFIED of Teagan and she knew it, and bullied him mercilessly. Like I'd go into the kitchen and come back to find him backed up against a wall by her. Perhaps I should've put her away haha. When I introduced Toby to the dogs, he was like 'Hey there, what's up?' and walked right in. She loooooved him. He wasn't scared of her in the slightest, and in turn, she was obsessed with him. 

(Which almost broke us up - she was unsafe around the small animals, even bringing in trainers/behaviourists, so I moved to a house to rotate more easily, and she had a crate room for when the cats were out, including at night. She didn't like being separated from Toby at night, so would bark. After a month of him leaving in the middle of the night so he could go home and sleep, I thought, I don't want this to break us up. I used the e-collar the next time he was over, gave her one shock, she was quiet immediately and never barked at night when he was over again, or when we were living together.)


----------



## brittanyS (Dec 11, 2018)

I'm married, so definitely not looking to date anyone, but I've been approached by men who pretend to be interested in my dog and then turn out to actually be quite frightened of him when they get close - even when he's not doing anything except maybe sniffing their clothes. It's like, how exactly did they see that situation turning out? The woman with the German Shepherd is not going to be impressed if you're afraid of the dog...


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I also don't understand why some are banned from the forum while I never saw anything wrong with their posts


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

wolfy dog said:


> I also don't understand why some are banned from the forum while I never saw anything wrong with their posts


it’d be more obvious if placeholders existed after posts are deleted...as that’s typically the case. along with repeated warnings, and those aren’t public. or the creating dual accts.


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

I find that in general having a dog helps me weed out who I want to be friends with and who I don't want to be friends with.

When we are playing my dogs are big dufuses. We play tug until one or both of us are tired and dirty. My life is messy, so deal with it.
When it is time to be calm the dogs are calm. They are by no means perfect, but no jumping up or barking. There is a time and place for orderliness.
If the dogs are out of control they go into their crates until they can get their wits about them. Ideally, they go into their creates before the situation gets crazy

Most importantly, I watch how people treat the dog. Even when they are not completely sure what to make of the giant GSD dropping toys at my feet, do they treat him with dignity and kindness? If I ask them to please ignore the dog until he becomes familiar with them, do they respect that or do they insist on reaching out trying to pet him? If they are uncomfortable around the dogs, do they express it so I can put the dog in another room? Honesty is important.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

WNGD said:


> Sorry, people leave for all kinds of reasons sure, but that doesn't explain the sheer number of them that go in short order.
> 
> I'm on motorcycle sites and specialty car sites where the object of commonality could often be sold or fall out of interest every few years. That's not so much the issue here where you presume most people keep their dogs for 10+ years. And most people on those sites are don't get criticized for how they drive or customize their motorcycles/cars....
> 
> Not a big deal and no reason for anyone to get defensive (not directed at you) but stuff gets taken out of context and intent misinterpreted all the time here. Usually from people who aren't veterans to the site, that's all I'm saying. Saying "that's not why people leave" is broad-brush dismissive.


People who get angry and leave before trying to learn the forum appear to be hypersensitive and don’t want advice or opinions they don’t agree with. Sometimes people here are rude but I’ve noticed this year more than ever we aren’t and people still leave. It also has to do with message board formats. Some are more comfortable on social media sites. I don’t think we can blame it on any one thing. I run message boards and postings have dropped off all over. This site is actually extremely active and thriving compared to most.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

LuvShepherds said:


> People who get angry and leave before trying to learn the forum appear to be hypersensitive and don’t want advice or opinions they don’t agree with. Sometimes people here are rude but I’ve noticed this year more than ever we aren’t and people still leave. It also has to do with message board formats. Some are more comfortable on social media sites. I don’t think we can blame it on any one thing. I run message boards and postings have dropped off all over. This site is actually extremely active and thriving compared to most.


We've all witnessed the many people that come here seeking advice for a serious issue then get offended or argue when they receive good but stern advice. That's not what we're talking about here. 

Whenever you read one of the many older threads that get bumped here regularly, it just strikes me as to how many who were having pleasant conversations and comments were names I never see any longer. Yes people leave for many reasons but you're using blanket reasoning to hundreds and hundreds of accounts. 

I don't wish to debate this, it is what it is and as you say, not unique to this site.


----------



## ShepDaddy (Jan 1, 2021)

I met my wife on the dancefloor. I was wearing my GS t shirt and she noticed me. After a few dances and conversation we agreed to go for a hiking picnic. I met her at her house and her man hating 150 lb King Shepard came out of nowhere to check me out. I was on the floor playing with him and messing with his front feet with in 5 seconds, much to the amazement of my future wife. She was standing there with her jaw dropped! Lobo was a big baby with me and stayed next to me all day on the trails. She said she knew I was a keeper right then. Lobo has since passed and we have 2 fur babies together now. I had sheps almost all of my single years and if the lady did not accept my dog, I didn't accept her. It seems my wife had the same idea. I had to be accepted by her shep before becoming her man. It's a dog's life and we love it, even after 10 years!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

There's a magnet on my fridge that says "If my dog doesn't like you, neither do I" and it's not meant as a joke....


----------



## Traceyaa (Jun 7, 2021)

If you want to date a woman, you have first to be accepted by her dog. It was my case, and I'm highly thankful that the German Shepherd, who is called Ares, got me as a ""second man"" in her ""mommy's"" life. 
I met my spouse on dating sites as AsianFriendly Dating Site, and she warned me in the first place that he loves dogs. And her four-legged friend is not so friendly with strangers. Because he barks at all men that he thinks are not a match for his ""mommy."" Of course, it blew my mind! But, I gave it a try, and surprise, this dog was so friendly with me. Wondering, was it a trick or a lie from my wife, or it was the reality


----------



## Rabidwolfie (Apr 9, 2021)

I was already with my partner when I got Sutter Cain, but I have a habit of taking my dogs with me everywhere when I can. Good for socialization, because they meet all sorts of new people, as well as new situations, but also because I like them to be in my company.

If I were still single, I would likely have a little black book of phone numbers JUST because of my puppy. EVERYONE falls in love with him when they meet him, even if he's not as interested in them. 

He rarely jumps on anyone but me, and usually just to pounce his paws off of me when he gets excited. It's always too quick for me to correct LOL And when I'm in the house he likes to spend most of his time laying on my feet or in his bed, so I like to think if I WAS dating (may I never have to do THAT again) he would be anything but a detriment.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Emoore said:


> Only date women who own a large breed dog. She's already used to a big hairy creature who snores, hogs the covers, sheds on the pillow, and farts in bed. A man should be no problem.


This should have been post-of-the-year


----------

